# Attention all Members -- Policies have been updated regarding TTT's!



## Handgunner (Jul 24, 2008)

From the rules and regulations.



> Members should only bump their own personal threads or ads to the top of the page.  In order to remain courteous and fair to all, we ask that you only bump your thread once a day, so that all ad's may be seen -- not just those who are able to bump theirs hourly.  Anyone caught bumping their ad more than once a day will have their ad deleted with no PM sent.



Bumping threads has gotten out of hand as of late so we have to crack down on it.  It is unfair for members working away from the computer to have their ad's bumped to pages 2 and 3 by those who can bump their ad's every hour or so. 

This must stop.

Our rule for a single bump per day will be strictly enforced. If you bump your own thread more than once with a "TTT", "BUMP", "PM's returned", or anything else intended to bump your thread it will be deleted without question. If you have someone else do it for you it will still be deleted.

Enjoy the boards and best of luck on selling or swapping what you have, but remain courteous and fair about it.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 2, 2008)

Bump


----------

